# NEW and didn't know where else to post this



## Ryan Harmon (Jun 4, 2020)

A girl I know told me a story today that sounded so unbelievable that I'm hoping to get a professional opinion. She trains horses but is fairly new to it. But she said she went to look at a horse for sale with a few other people. While there, the owner said she had a horse that was dying of cancer and asked if they could help put it down. Supposedly the people she was with knew what they were doing and used a 9mm to shoot it in the top of the head. i looked that up myself and it seems correct. However, according to her the horse did not go down. In fact, she said they shot it 10 times before it went down. Then they left it and went up to talk to the owner. And 10 or 15 minutes later that horse comes walking up. Then it apparently took 3 more shots from "some kind of rifle" to put it down for good. I understand this sounds unbelievable but this is what i was told. I just can't imagine something like this actually happening. She also seems really confused and traumatized so if anyone can shed some light on this it would be much appreciated. Thank you


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

How horrible and traumatic for the horse. If I were there I would have called the authorities for animal abuse. Unfortunately, this story MAY be true. Horses brains are fairly small in relation to the size of their heads and the kill shot needs to be accurate in order to be effective. If the story is true this horse suffered and the owner should be prosecuted - who has random people stop by and kill their horse?


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

I've watched a horse be euthanized via gun. I don't think these people did it correctly, whatsoever. 

Draw a lines from each eye to the opposite ear, shoot where the lines cross.

Euthanasia of a horse is a final act of kindness towards that horses life. This horse owner does not deserve to own or be around horses ever again, if they can't pick up a phone and schedule a euthanasia through a vet, or find an experienced, trusted person to euthanize the horse via gun. Certainly shouldn't be a trainer either if she thinks this is how horses deserve to be treated at the ends of their lives. Makes me sick.


----------



## SummerBliss (Jan 7, 2017)

ClearDonkey is right, their brain is easy to miss if you don't know what you're doing.
So it definitely was not done right. I have a family member who butchers animals as a side job and once in a while he's called to put down a horse. He's good at what he does (he also hunts) so when he shoots an animal/horse, it goes down at the first shot so that the animal doesn't suffer. If you have to shoot more than twice, that's already way too much and the people don't know what they're doing.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

ClearDonkey said:


> I've watched a horse be euthanized via gun. I don't think these people did it correctly, whatsoever.
> 
> Draw a lines from each eye to the opposite ear, shoot where the lines cross..



This is a common saying but it is not correct, yes, it will get the job done but it is even faster if they are shot three inches above that X line. 

It all seems a bit strange to me. Why would someone ask strangers to help euthanise a horse when it wasn't an emergency? Ok so the horsemwas dying of cancer which leaves open the fact that either it should have been sent on days/weeks before that particular day or, it could have waited until someone who had the ethical mean 
S and experience to do the job.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

We've put down 3 horses by gun shot all, 3 were dead before they hit the ground. One shot and done.

Person doing the shooting better be a good shot. I wouldn't let just anyone put my horse down with a gun,no way no how. 

Poor horse suffered terribly.😞 Horrible story if its true.


----------



## Emylu34 (Aug 18, 2014)

Gosh, poor poor horse, reading this brought tears to my eyes.

I would also be completly traumatized if I'd witnessed that ...


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

A horse being euthanized by a gunshot should be dead before it hits the ground. Anything other than that is cruel. People that don't know what they are doing should not handle stuff like this. The only time I would ever attempt to shoot a horse myself is if it were an absolute emergency with no other options because I do not have the know how.

I know people that do this for part of their living. They know what they are doing and it always takes one shot and the animal is gone instantly.


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

They meant well I think but did not know what they were doing. Horses are emotionally sensitive but incredibly physically tough. I unfortunately have seen some ghastly injuries and horses don't express it like a person would. This should always be done by a professional in my opinion. Sorry that horse had to go through that.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Am I reading this right? They shot it _thirteen times_ before it finally died?

No WAY was that done correctly. You can humanely euthanise a horse with a .22 if you know what you're doing.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I have had many horses euthanised - seen even more. Numbers probably near a hundred. 

The only times I have seen it messed up were when two different vets were doing the job. 

I wouldmalways try to get the local Huntsman to do the deed.


----------



## Keira Cloudhawk (Nov 18, 2019)

This honestly disgusts me. Yes, their intentions were good, but this was done in a horrible way. I remember when I was younger how I used to hate when horses were shot to be euthanized (which now I understand), but the way this was done was terrible. I wouldn't even call the 'trainer' a "trainer" by this point....


----------

